# Sproul v. Gerstner: Xianity Fact or Fiction?



## he beholds (Dec 5, 2008)

This is from the John Ankerberg show. Dr. Sproul asks questions that non-xians might ask while Dr. Gerstner answers them. 

[video=youtube;i61I1ND45ts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i61I1ND45ts[/video]
[video=youtube;h5C1mYedU9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5C1mYedU9A&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;JL6jmokdICc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JL6jmokdICc&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;KW64YwR2wus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KW64YwR2wus&feature=related[/video]
Part 5
[video=youtube;LNpHHFxJ4LE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNpHHFxJ4LE&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;Yf7iQI9bq3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yf7iQI9bq3w&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Confessor (Dec 5, 2008)

Is replacing "Christ" with "X" supposed to be demeaning? That's what I thought it was.

Thanks for posting the videos.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 5, 2008)

packabacka said:


> Is replacing "Christ" with "X" supposed to be demeaning? That's what I thought it was.
> 
> Thanks for posting the videos.



No. It is shorthand. The letter X represents the word Christ because it's an abbreviation of the word Christ in Greek. Christos=Χριστος
Spread the word, b/c there are a lot of people who think that


----------



## Confessor (Dec 5, 2008)

he beholds said:


> packabacka said:
> 
> 
> > Is replacing "Christ" with "X" supposed to be demeaning? That's what I thought it was.
> ...



Thanks for the info.

However, regardless of the original propriety of it, I see it done often as a means of demeaning Christ's name. That is, because people think of it that way, they do it that way intentionally! This is of course done by nonbelievers, as I have seen it done on atheist message boards.

Would it be funnier if I informed them that it's not demeaning at all, then?


----------



## he beholds (Dec 5, 2008)

packabacka said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > packabacka said:
> ...



That's exactly why I think we should spread the word--plus to end ignorance


----------



## Devin (Dec 6, 2008)

While not a big fan of their apologetic methods, I loved watching this. I think Dr. Sproul really enjoys being obnoxious.


----------

